# AMD Probleme mit GlobalFoundries / Deccan-Plattform verschoben / gestrichen



## Hardware XL (23. November 2011)

AMD hat seine Deccan-Plattform verschoben / gestrichen  und ist durch weitere Probleme gebeutelt: Offenbar gab es so enorme  Probleme mit der 28-Nanometer-Fertigung bei GlobalFoundries, dass man  die Herstellung nun komplett an TSMC überträgt. Für AMD wüde dieser  Schritt einen herben finanziellen Schlag bedeuten, denn man muss quasi  alle auf GlobalFoundries abgestimmten Designs über Bord werfen. So  könnte AMD 2012 zwar noch neue APUs im 28-Nanometer-Verfahren  veröffentlichen, die Krishna- / Wichita-Chips mit zahlreichen  Verbesserungen lägen aber mindestens anderthalb Jahre entfernt.

Quelle AMD: Probleme mit GlobalFoundries - News Hartware.net


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2011)

> die Krishna- / Wichita-Chips mit zahlreichen Verbesserungen lägen aber mindestens anderthalb Jahre entfernt.


 
Krishna/Wichita sollten schon immer bei TSMC gefertigt werden...


----------



## LeCPU (23. November 2011)

Hardware XL schrieb:


> Offenbar gab es enorme  Probleme [...]


 
Das hat AMD in letzter Zeit öfter  Das finde ich echt schade!
*Kein AMD-Fanboy*


----------



## matty2580 (23. November 2011)

Damit verstärken sich die Gerüchte, dass AMD in Zukunft mehr bei TSMC produzieren lassen wird.
Bulldozer bald von TSMC: Gerüchte sagen AMD Untreue voraus - amd, globalfoundries, bulldozer

Ich verstehe das Problem bei GF nicht.
Was ist da los?

Soll der ehemalige Besitzer von GF, in Zukunft dort nicht mehr produzieren lassen.


----------



## evosociety (23. November 2011)

AMD war mir immer wahnsinnig Sympathisch, die Situation von AMD finde ich einfach nur Schade.


----------



## TheMF6265 (23. November 2011)

wenn selbst AMD schon von Globalfoundries abspringt muss da aber gewaltig was schieflaufen -.-
dabei haben die doch einige der modernsten und besten Fabs der Welt, gabs in Dresden denn früher solche Yield Probs unter AMD Führung?


----------



## Abufaso (23. November 2011)

Warum passiert sowas auch immer AMD?


----------



## derP4computer (23. November 2011)

Ist vielleicht auch so gewollt, ........ vielleicht will man einfach weg aus good old germany.

Manche Menschen reden auch ihre eigene Frau schlecht, nur um die Schuld in andere Schuhe zu schieben, das Leben läuft nicht immer nach Plan.


----------



## TheMF6265 (23. November 2011)

aber freiwillig würden sie doch nicht APUs und Bulldozer zurückhalten, nur um zu begründen, dass sie hier wegwollen  
die lassen sich das Geld doch nicht freiwillig durch die Lappen gehen


----------



## derP4computer (23. November 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> aber freiwillig würden sie doch nicht APUs und Bulldozer zurückhalten, nur um zu begründen, dass sie hier wegwollen
> die lassen sich das Geld doch nicht freiwillig durch die Lappen gehen


 Ich sage nur Karl Marx, das Kapital ist flexibel.


----------



## Nikolaus117 (24. November 2011)

iwie erwischt es immer die falschen ...

Bald müssen wir für AMD Spenden!

schade, die guten alten Athlon X2 64er zeiten, da war noch alles im Lot

und Intel diese mießen schmierer, siehe Media-saturn Holding etc.

trotzdem machen sie genau deswegen die besseren CPUs...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (24. November 2011)

Nikolaus117 schrieb:


> iwie erwischt es immer die falschen ...
> 
> Bald müssen wir für AMD Spenden!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher das diese Holding nur einfach nicht in vielen Punkten das schlechtere Produkt anbieten wollen!

@Eckism Mich stört die Tatsache das AMD kein Interesse mehr zu haben scheint die schnellere Architektur zu haben als Intel! Bezogen auf Pro-Mhz-Leistung nicht Kerne/Threads


----------



## Eckism (24. November 2011)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das diese Holding nur einfach nicht in vielen Punkten das schlechtere Produkt anbieten wollen!



Zu der Zeit haben sie aber das schlechtere Produkt angeboten...Den Pentium 4...

Wer weiß denn schon, ob AMD nicht die schnellere/zukunftssicherere Architektur hat? Nur weil die Software nicht weiterentwickelt wird, heißt das nicht, das nur Mist bei AMD rauskommt. AMD wird sich schon irgendwas bei der Bulldozerarchitektur gedacht haben, im Moment ist das Teil trotzdem in die Hose gegangen (obwohl ich ihn wirklich nicht sooooo schlecht sehe, wie manche tun).
Zumal muß man trotzdem sagen, das Intel meilenweit davongerannt ist, sei es wegen der Bescheißerei oder der Übernahme von ATI. Fakt ist, das AMD im Moment, keine High End CPU entwickeln kann, weil's einfach viel zu teuer ist, im Vergleich zu dem bisschen Mehrleistung.

Es gibt da so nen lustigen Spruch: Man kann keine größeren Haufen sche..., wie einem das A-Loch gewachsen ist.


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2011)

Was wird das fuer die GPU Sparte bedeuten?

nVidia laesst ja auch bei TSMC fertigen, oder?
Und da gabs doch schon bei der letzten Grafikkartengeneration Probleme mit der Ausbeute und Verfuegbarkeit.
Wenn jetzt Ende des Jahres bzw naechstes Jahr neue GPU's kommen und die ganzen CPU's von AMD.
Schade, mal schauen wo das hinfuehrt


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (24. November 2011)

@Eckism 
Nicht zu verachtende Punkte jedoch gibst du anders meine Argumente wieder die ich noch nicht geschrieben habe 
AMD MEHR DICH AUS !


----------



## AMD (24. November 2011)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> @Eckism Mich stört die Tatsache das AMD kein Interesse mehr zu haben scheint die schnellere Architektur zu haben als Intel! Bezogen auf Pro-Mhz-Leistung nicht Kerne/Threads


 Das macht AMD ja bestimmt auch mit Absicht


----------



## xdevilx (24. November 2011)

AMd meinte intel paroli bieten zu müssen. durch die euphorie  zu Hammer zeiten angetrieben sind sie einfach ziemlich größenwahnsinnig geworden, das rächt sich jetzt immer mehr.  der versuch intel durch dumping auszustechen  funktioniert ka auch nicht  und jetzt komm keine mit intel is nor so weit vorne weil sie bescheissen. das ist toales dumgeseier und das weis jeder. klar hat intel die kohle zum forschen. aber abd musste ja unbedingt ATI fressen. um komplettplattformen aus eine rhand zu kreiren. was haben sie davon?  R600 Fail, Phenom Fail, PhenomII Fail, Bulldozer Fail  wäre da nicht die halbwegs akzeptable leistung der Raedons  würde es noch viel düsterer aussehen. AMD sollte   sich mal klar machen welchen markt sie bedienen wollen und evtl unnütze sparten abtrenen. und Glofo is kein gegner für TSMC auch wenn eine moderne Fab da wäre TSMC  hat viel mehr masse um die forschung  vorranzutreiben


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Intel hat beschissen! sonst wären sie nicht gerichtlich gestraft worden!

Was ich nicht verstehen, Intel vollzieht einen Schrink nach dem Anderen, von Produktionsproblemen hört man eher selte, wobei GF sowie TSMC immer wieder in den News auftauchen. 

Heute --> wir haben alles im Griff
Morgen --> wir bringen keine Vernünftige Ausbeute zum stande

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, das x86 Geschäft wird doch schon von Intel diktiert, im GPU Bereich welcher immer wichtiger wird gibt es den Vorteil oder Nachteil, dass sowohl AMD wie Nvidia bei TSMC fertigen lässt und somit beide mit Produktionsschwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben, was den Konkurenzkampf nicht so schlagartig in die Hände des anderen Fallen lässt.


----------



## unterseebotski (24. November 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:


> AMD sollte   sich mal klar machen welchen markt sie bedienen wollen und evtl unnütze sparten abtrenen.


Na das haben sie doch klar gemacht: Im Server-Markt ist mehr Geld zu verdienen als im schrumpfenden End-User Markt. Und im Server-Bereich hat z.Zt. AMD das bessere Produkt, denn die neuen Opterons (Bulldozer) sind bei Server-Aufgaben gute 20-30% schneller als Intels Xeons und das bei effizienterem Stromverbrauch. 

Klar ich bin auch enttäuscht, dass AMD den End-User Markt vernachlässigt, aber wenn man den Analysten glauben schenkt, entwickelt sich in Zukunft eh alles in Richtung Tablet-PCs. Der "Desktop PC" ist eine aussterbende Art.
Die paar Gamer die es noch gibt, werden früher oder später auch auf Konsolen umsteigen, die Spielemacher sehen den PC ja auch immer weniger als Lead-Plattform.
Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## Research (24. November 2011)

Was in Dresden los ist weiß wohl so recht niemand. Zumal es extrem bedauerlich wäre wenn dieses Subventionsmonster pleite gehen würde. 
Zu Intel muss man sich nicht äußern, außer das die keine Nachrichten über schlechte Produktionen Preisgeben. Abgesehen von denen die bereits verkauft wurden.

Es sind aber interessante Zustände zu beobachten: 
Vor einem Jahr war der RAM-Martk übersättigt. Er brach zusammen. Firmen gingen Pleite. Kurz darauf stiegen die Preise enorm. Seit einigen Monaten sind sie wieder normalisiert.
Die SSD verdrängt langsam die HHD. Die sinkt im Preis.Nun die Flut in Thailand. Die HDD Preise steigen im unvorstellbare Höhen bzw sind nicht verfügbar. Der Fertig-PC-Markt leidet, ebenso der Serverbereich.
Nun haben die großen Chipfertiger Probleme mit, unter anderem, den 28nm Verfahren. Und das seit einigen Monaten. Produkte werden verschoben bzw. sind nur in homöopathischen Mengen verfügbar. Der Preis stieg. Jetzt hat sich Lage wieder normalisiert. Und schon kommt die nächste Hiobsbotschaft.
Nebenbei lassen die Spielehersteller den PC-Spieler verhungern.
Die SSD ist auch noch nicht ganz erwachsen.

Bin ja gespannt wann es die Mainboards und die Netzteile trifft.


----------



## Nixtreme (24. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Klar ich bin auch enttäuscht, dass AMD den End-User Markt vernachlässigt, aber wenn man den Analysten glauben schenkt, entwickelt sich in Zukunft eh alles in Richtung Tablet-PCs. Der "Desktop PC" ist eine aussterbende Art.
> Die paar Gamer die es noch gibt, werden früher oder später auch auf Konsolen umsteigen, die Spielemacher sehen den PC ja auch immer weniger als Lead-Plattform.
> Traurig aber wahr...


 
das hör ich nun schon seit ca. 10 Jahren


----------



## H@buster (24. November 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass Piledriver wieder interessanter wird... :-/

Bei den News, die man hier so hört, fängt man echt an sich zu wundern, ob bei GF überhaupt IRGENDWAS produziert wird


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. November 2011)

Ich werd auch mal mit Spannung auf den Piledriver warten. 
Dann werd ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich AMD nach 10 Jahren untreu werden soll, oder es sich doch, auch von P/L bzw. Nachhaltigkeit her gesehen, lohnt in nen Bulli II zu investieren.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Na das haben sie doch klar gemacht: Im Server-Markt ist mehr Geld zu verdienen als im schrumpfenden End-User Markt. Und im Server-Bereich hat z.Zt. AMD das bessere Produkt, denn die neuen Opterons (Bulldozer) sind bei Server-Aufgaben gute 20-30% schneller als Intels Xeons und das bei effizienterem Stromverbrauch.


Wieviele Tests hast du denn gelesen ? BD kommt alles andere als gut weg und ist bei Server Anwendungen zum Teil langsamer als MC bei höherem Stromverbrauch.

AMD's Bulldozer server benchmarks are here, and they're a catastrophe

AnandTech - Bulldozer for Servers: Testing AMD's "Interlagos" Opteron 6200 Series

Wirklich besser ist man nur bei AES und 7Zip , aber das war ja schon als Paradedisziplin bekannt.


> Klar ich bin auch enttäuscht, dass AMD den End-User Markt vernachlässigt, aber wenn man den Analysten glauben schenkt, entwickelt sich in Zukunft eh alles in Richtung Tablet-PCs. Der "Desktop PC" ist eine aussterbende Art.
> Die paar Gamer die es noch gibt, werden früher oder später auch auf Konsolen umsteigen, die Spielemacher sehen den PC ja auch immer weniger als Lead-Plattform.
> Traurig aber wahr...


Die Analysten...das erinnert mich immer an IBM, die prophezeien schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren dass sich die Sprachsteuerung am PC durchsetzten wird und wir ohne Maus und Tastatur auskommen werden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. November 2011)

Schade das es immer die falschen trifft.
AMD könnte gute Nachrichten wirklich mal gebrauche, von erfolgreiche Produkte zu angenehmen (aus AMD Sicht) 
mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (24. November 2011)

Schade das es immer die falschen trifft!?
IM ERNST wenns intel passieren würde, würde wahrscheinlich keiner sowas schreiben oder jemand das hier mit den Worten:
"IM ERNST wenns AMD passieren würse ...


----------



## Sauerland (24. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Na das haben sie doch klar gemacht: Im Server-Markt ist mehr Geld zu verdienen als im schrumpfenden End-User Markt. Und im Server-Bereich hat z.Zt. AMD das bessere Produkt, denn die neuen Opterons (Bulldozer) sind bei Server-Aufgaben gute 20-30% schneller als Intels Xeons und das bei effizienterem Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Klar ich bin auch enttäuscht, dass AMD den End-User Markt vernachlässigt, aber wenn man den Analysten glauben schenkt, entwickelt sich in Zukunft eh alles in Richtung Tablet-PCs. Der "Desktop PC" ist eine aussterbende Art.
> Die paar Gamer die es noch gibt, werden früher oder später auch auf Konsolen umsteigen, die Spielemacher sehen den PC ja auch immer weniger als Lead-Plattform.
> Traurig aber wahr...


 
Also vorweg mal ich bin AMD User.

Aber selbst als solcher kann ich mich nicht der Realität entziehen. Zur Zeit hat AMD mit dem neuen Opteron ein nicht gerade schlechte CPU im Portfolio. Nur zu behaupten man wäre dort besser als Intel ist schon etwas übermütig. Der alte Xenon kann ja wohl nicht als Maßstab genommen werden. Da gibt es ja wohl in kürze ein weitaus besseres Produkt. So ist das nun mal der Igel jagt den Hasen, oder war´s umgekehrt.

Selbs grundsätzlich ist der neue Opteron nicht der Beste, allenfalls bei diversen Benchmarks.


Gruß


----------



## Sauerland (24. November 2011)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> das hör ich nun schon seit ca. 10 Jahren


 
Na wer auf die Analysten hört, der kann sich schnell die Finger verbrennen.

Ist doch genauso wie mit den Finanzspezialisten die Frau Merkel in der Euro Krise beraten. Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen um irgendwelche Geschäfte zu bevorzugen. Schauen wir nur mal zum Boss der Deutschen Bank der als Bankensprecher durch die Welt fährt und die besten Konditionen für sein eigenes Haus aushandelt. Komisch was, die Deutsche Bank hat heute nur ein paar Griechische Staatsanleihen in Büchern stehen, den Rest hat man rechtzeitig an die Europäische Zentralbank verhöckert, klamm heimlich während man noch verhandelt hat. Jetzt darf den Verlust der Steuerzahler tragen, nicht die Deutsche Bank, oder deren Aktionäre.

So machen es doch auch die Analysten. Niemand ist von diesen Leuten in diesen Zeiten wirklich neutral in seinem Urteil, da geht es um viel Geld.

Heute stirbt der PC, morgen blüht der Table PC / iPad. Wiel man das Appels Aktien weiter steigen?

Schau ich mal in die Kugel und sag, der PC wird niemals sterben. Warum, weil Firmen mit iPad und Co. ihre Büroarbeit nicht produktiv erledigen können. Schreibt mal auf dem iPad einen Brief, eine Rechnung oder ähnliches.

Als Hilfsmittel mag es die Arbeitsabläufe sicherlich erleichtern und bei Freaks zum tüdeln sehr gut sein, aber sonst.



Gruß


----------



## Sauerland (24. November 2011)

Wer weiss von uns schon wirklich um die Probleme bei AMD und im speziellen bei GF.

Zu lesen war zumindest, dass AMD wohl ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielt mehr bei TSMC fertigen zu lassen als nur die Grafikchips.

Das ganze offensichtlich vor dem Hintergrund, dass GF massive Probleme bei der Fertig hat. Was durch dieses neuere Gerücht wieder mehr an Boden gewinnt.

Wenn man sich dazu anschaut, wieviele gute Leute inzwischen AMD den Rücken gekehrt haben, dann scheint die alles einen Sinn zu ergeben. Vielleicht hat man es aber auch einfach mit der Einsparschraube zu weit getrieben.

Da mag es wohl interessant sein, zu sehen wie GF (vollmundige Ankündigung) zum größten Auftragsfertiger aufsteigen will.


Gruß


----------



## unterseebotski (24. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wieviele Tests hast du denn gelesen ? ...


Den hier: heise online - AMDs Serverprozessoren mit Bulldozer-Architektur legen los

Mehr nicht, weil mich Server nicht so interessieren...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Den hier: heise online - AMDs Serverprozessoren mit Bulldozer-Architektur legen los
> 
> Mehr nicht, weil mich Server nicht so interessieren...


Ok, dass er hier schneller ist ist schon klar , wurde ja auch extra dafür kompiliert und angepasst , aber bei echten Anwendungen ist er bei weitem nicht so schnell (siehe meine Links).


----------



## unterseebotski (24. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ok, dass er hier schneller ist ist schon klar , wurde ja auch extra dafür kompiliert und angepasst , aber bei echten Anwendungen ist er bei weitem nicht so schnell (siehe meine Links).


 Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Ich habe ja gesagt, bei _Server-Aufgaben_ ist er 20-30% schneller.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Ich habe ja gesagt, bei _Server-Aufgaben_ ist er 20-30% schneller.


Ist er aber nicht , Server Aufgaben= Server Anwendungen


----------



## unterseebotski (24. November 2011)

3D rendern mit 3DS max is ne Server-Aufgabe???


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> 3D rendern mit 3DS max is ne Server-Aufgabe???


Eher eine Workstation Aufgabe , für Workstations mit 1-2 CPUs. Erfordert aber haufenweise Rechenleistung , also würde ich sagen dass man es druchaus als Server Anwendung werten kann.


----------



## unterseebotski (24. November 2011)

Liegt an schlechter Programmierung der Software! 
Bei Photoshop ist BD durchaus sehr stark. Siehe Tomshardware-Test. Leider ist aber immernoch ein Intel schneller (glaub i7 2600K oder so). 
Für die im Augenblick verlangten Preise ist BD kein würdiger Nachfolger vom Phenom 2 und das FX nicht gerechtfertigt.
Auch die Opteron-Systeme sind im VGL zu Intel-Systemen noch zu teuer für die Mehrleistung von nur 20-30%. 
Im VGL zu den älteren Opterons 70% schneller bei 150% höheren Kosten.


----------



## spionkaese (24. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher eine Workstation Aufgabe , für Workstations mit 1-2 CPUs. Erfordert aber haufenweise Rechenleistung , also würde ich sagen dass man es druchaus als Server Anwendung werten kann.



Workstation != Server
Und nicht alles was viel Rechenleistung erfordert ist ne Serveraufgabe,


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Workstation != Server
> Und nicht alles was viel Rechenleistung erfordert ist ne Serveraufgabe,


Naja aber eine Workstation ist näher beim Server als ein Desktop-Rechner, vor allem bei der Wahl der Hardware. 

Natürlich nicht, aber eher als eine Aufgabe die Desktop-Rechnern obliegt.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Liegt an schlechter Programmierung der Software!
> Bei Photoshop ist BD durchaus sehr stark. Siehe Tomshardware-Test. Leider ist aber immernoch ein Intel schneller (glaub i7 2600K oder so).
> Für die im Augenblick verlangten Preise ist BD kein würdiger Nachfolger vom Phenom 2 und das FX nicht gerechtfertigt.
> Auch die Opteron-Systeme sind im VGL zu Intel-Systemen noch zu teuer für die Mehrleistung von nur 20-30%.
> Im VGL zu den älteren Opterons 70% schneller bei 150% höheren Kosten.


Ich persönlich bin wirklich wirklich enttäuscht , ich hatte eigentlich vor mir ein 2P-Opteron System mit 32 Kernen zuzulegen für F@H , aber weil F@H sehr FPU lastig ist wären hier 24 MC Kerne vermutlich schneller , würden weniger Strom verbrauchen und billiger wäre es vermutlich auch noch.

Leider zieht sich das quer durch viele Anwendungsbereiche :/


----------



## Research (24. November 2011)

A litte bit

Bitte nicht gleich wieder losflamen....

BTW: Cray hat auch welche für den neuen Supercomputer geordert...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

Research schrieb:


> BTW: Cray hat auch welche für den neuen Supercomputer geordert...


Meinst du die die sie schon geordert hatten als BD noch nicht released war ? Oder wieder neue ?


----------



## Research (24. November 2011)

Glaubst du Cray kauft sich Zeug im Sack?

Es ist davon auszugehen das die das Ding intern getestet haben.

Vor allem beim nächsten Supercomputer.


----------



## Rollora (24. November 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> AMD war mir immer wahnsinnig Sympathisch, die Situation von AMD finde ich einfach nur Schade.


 Hab nie verstanden wie ein Konzern, der eigentlich einfach nur mein Geld will, sympatisch sein kann


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. November 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hab nie verstanden wie ein Konzern, der eigentlich einfach nur mein Geld will, sympatisch sein kann


 
Du hast doch bestimmt einen Versicherungsvertreter der dich gut berät
Eigentlich will der doch auch nur dein Geld  aber wird doch bestimmt auch ein wenig sympatisch sein. 
Und da die meist selbstständig sind, sind das ja kleinst Firmen


----------



## DUNnet (25. November 2011)

Was einige behaupten denke ich wird nicht geschehen, der PC wird sicher seine Form wandeln,
aber ich behaupte es wird immer MODULARE Segmente mit freier Software geben - und das wird nicht von Geeks im Hinterhof sondern auch von Firmen bedient,
es wird nicht nur "alles schluckende" Fertiggeräte geben, selbst wenn sie super frei und flexibel mit einander vernetzt sind!

Die richtige Ablöse wird noch warten bis Bandbreite (Wireless), Abdeckung davon/Verfügbarkeit und die technischen Geräte weiter sind, also dass aus einem "Monitor" eine Arbeitsfläche bis Gamingstation entstehend kann.


----------



## unterseebotski (25. November 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast doch bestimmt einen Versicherungsvertreter der dich gut berät


Ist zwar Off-topic, aber ich würde nie einen Versicherungs-Vertreter in mein Haus lassen, geschweige denn mich von einem beraten lassen!!


----------



## Research (25. November 2011)

Aber! Ich will doch auch nur euer bestes. Und das ist nun mal euer Geld. Tut mir Leid das ihr so schlecht seid.


----------



## Cube (25. November 2011)

wer braucht schon AMD?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ist zwar Off-topic, aber ich würde nie einen Versicherungs-Vertreter in mein Haus lassen, geschweige denn mich von einem beraten lassen!!


 

Selber Vertreter?
Ganz ohne geht es nämlich nicht
z.B. Kfz Versicherung

Zum Threat, ich finde es schade, falls AMD gezwungen ist zum wechseln, denn man sollte immer 2 Partner im Boot haben.
Sonnst kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass der Fertigungsbetrieb die Preise anhebt...


----------



## S!lent dob (26. November 2011)

Cube schrieb:


> wer braucht schon AMD?


 
Na die ganze Branche, und vor allem die User, was glaubste was ein Intel Prozz. kosten würde wenn die ein 100% Monopol hätten?

Schade man über AMD nur noch negatives höhrt. Bin mal gespannt wie lang sie noch rote Zahlen schreiben können. Heizdozer verkauft sich nicht gut, die neuen GPU´s kommen wohl, AMD typisch, viel zu spät, Piledriver wird *kristalkugel* auch nicht pünktlich kommen (sonst fress ich nen Besen mit Putzfrau) etc etc 
Die müssen ja hoffen das Intel nochmal ein Patent verletzt um überhaubt an Kohle zu kommen *Ironie aus*


----------



## Saab-FAN (27. November 2011)

Hat Intel eigentlich mittlerweile eine eigene, AMD64-Kompatible, Technik entwickelt ohne mit Patenten von AMD in Berührung zu kommen?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass AMD mit der 64-Bit Technik immer noch ein ordentliches Ass im Ärmel hat. Soweit ich weiß, hat Intel die nur lizensiert. 

Zu den Fertigungsproblemen: Intel pumpt jedes Jahr so viel Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung, dass ich mich fast wundere, dass die noch nicht den Warpantrieb entwickelt haben. Global Foundries hat da ein deutlich niedrigeres Budget und kann nicht so viele Forschungsteams gleichzeitig unterhalten. Da ist die dann natürlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer genau den richtigen Weg gewählt zu haben und muss in der Folge von Vorn anfangen und schon verzögert sich die Produktion. 
Außerdem hat Intel wahrscheinlich Zugang zu Forschungsmitteln des US-Verteidigungsministeriums und anderen Behörden, da Intel ein sehr wichtiger Zulieferer für die US-Amerikanische Rüstungsindustrie ist.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. November 2011)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Hat Intel eigentlich mittlerweile eine eigene, AMD64-Kompatible, Technik entwickelt ohne mit Patenten von AMD in Berührung zu kommen?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass AMD mit der 64-Bit Technik immer noch ein ordentliches Ass im Ärmel hat. Soweit ich weiß, hat Intel die nur lizenziert.


AMD hat das Patent mal gegen eines von Intel eingetauscht, ich glaube es war entweder Avx oder ein anderer SSE Befehlssatz.


----------



## Noctua (28. November 2011)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Hat Intel eigentlich mittlerweile eine eigene, AMD64-Kompatible, Technik entwickelt ohne mit Patenten von AMD in Berührung zu kommen?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass AMD mit der 64-Bit Technik immer noch ein ordentliches Ass im Ärmel hat. Soweit ich weiß, hat Intel die nur lizensiert.


 
Zwischen AMD und Intel gibt es ein Lizensabkommen. So gesehen hätte Intel auch ein Riesenass im Ärmel: x86. AMD64 wurde damals gegen irgendeine SSE-Version getauscht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. AVX gab es damals noch nicht.


----------

